# Silver Spurs Junior Stallions



## DenaliOllyOxenFree (Mar 11, 2016)

I've looked around at old threads and found some information, but not exactly the answer I'm hoping for. Also saw that there's a member or two here with some experience with Silver Spurs - if anyone can weigh in with personal experience that would be great!

I may be getting a free breeding to one of their 'Junior Stallions,' and I'm trying to learn more about them. I have a mare in mind if I use the breeding - main things I'd want in a stallion for her are a good mind and a bit of refinement (pretty is as pretty does, but pretty would be nice). She's well balanced but her dam was a bit long, so I'd like to keep that in mind. Really just looking for more information/opinions, especially experience with offspring.

Links to each stallion: 
silver-spurs-equine
silver-spurs-equine
silver-spurs-equine
silver-spurs-equine
silver-spurs-equine


I'm leaning toward the son of High Brow Cat, but his dam is bred pretty similar to my mare. Not close enough that I'm too worried about it though, and his 5 panel is clean. I like Haboomamatada's pedigree, but there aren't any real conformation photos available and videos make me think he's build downhill and less balanced overall. I like Capitan Barbossa on paper, but read on another thread here that he doesn't have a great disposition. Has anyone worked with him or seen how his foals turn out? 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

What would you be looking to do with said foal? My assumption is reining given that these are mostly reining stallions. I'm not an expert by any stretch of the imagination, but the one thing that stood out to me in 3 out of the 5 junior stallions was the "unfortunately, due to [reasons]" they weren't able to prove themselves, but they would have been great if they'd had the chance. Maybe I'm just being overly cynical but that really stands out to me. I'd also ask for better conformation shots of all of them. The few pictures there are make a lot of them look really downhill and it's tough to see if that's just the lighting or camera angle.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I talked to the stallion manager at silver spurs earlier this spring about the Jr. Stallions. The tow that I had pegged as my favorites are Haboomamatada and Captain Barbossa. Nothing that I heard convinced my that Captain Barbossa's temperament is bad enough to scare me off and he was just a typical stallion that did get worried about the side that he lost an eye on. What I really love about this stallion is how incredible balanced he is. He has a huge stop and even without the eye he manages to still be very composed and fluid on his circles. I would like to see some heavier bone on him since my mare was lighter boned as well but since his injury was simply a freak thing and cannot be tied back to a conformational fault still not a big enough thing to make him not my favorite. 

Haboomamatada was a my second pick. The biggest reason for that was that from personal experience as well as hearing from multiple trainers experiences is that Fillinic was a hot headed mare that was successful due to Greg Wards ability to just stick with her and ride out the crazy. This has been a very promenade trait in her offspring and I have personally encountered it in grandchildren. I really just didn't want to take the already weighted gamble have to fight for every step in training a foal. Now away from my personal decisions about him. I think that this stud is built and bred to absolutely eat a cow. He is nice and compact with a huge engine (rump) behind him. I would like to see him have lower set hocks for a hard working cow horse 

This is of course all my opinion but since in the past year Captain Barbossas stud fee is climbing as his git are starting to make waves, I would use a free breeding to him. He is the only Jr Stud to start his price climbing and I personally think he is the highest quality jr stallion. Now the price could be a marketing angle but after talking to the manager I really believe that it is because the stallion is proven the is worth it. They are a really amazing facility to work with and my all time favorite stallion station due to their stallion roster, employees, and principles. I don't think that you can make a wrong choice when dealing with Silver Spurs.


----------



## DenaliOllyOxenFree (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm planning to use Einsteins Revolution on a different mare, and their breeding contract includes a breeding to a junior stallion. It's not a group I'd come up with on my own, but a couple of them do looks like they have a fair bit to offer. The mare I have in mind is mostly cutting bred, so any of the reining/cutting bloodlines are a perfectly fine cross. 

I like Capitan Barbossa the most, and it's nice to hear some positive feedback on him. I personally love Rooster, and he's well balanced and a bit more refined which is a plus with this mare. She's also got plenty of bone and substance. On the same note, I'd worry that Haboomamatada is a bit coarse in his appearance. I've seen his videos and really appreciate how his athleticism comes though, but am not sure if he'd be ideal for this cross. Do you remember if he's a built level? He looks a bit downhill but I can't be sure. I wish I could find foals from each to see more of what they produce.

@Triple_E Did you talk with them about Catatomic at all? It's hard not to notice a son of High Brow cat, and he's the only other one that wasn't retired due to injury or illness. I don't care for Ruf Conquerer, and Finest China Rose's conformation puts him off my list. I'm looking for a well put together stallion with a good mind and work ethic, and am really leaning toward Capitan Barbossa at this point.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

DenaliOllyOxenFree said:


> I'm planning to use Einsteins Revolution on a different mare, and their breeding contract includes a breeding to a junior stallion. It's not a group I'd come up with on my own, but a couple of them do looks like they have a fair bit to offer. The mare I have in mind is mostly cutting bred, so any of the reining/cutting bloodlines are a perfectly fine cross.
> 
> I like Capitan Barbossa the most, and it's nice to hear some positive feedback on him. I personally love Rooster, and he's well balanced and a bit more refined which is a plus with this mare. She's also got plenty of bone and substance. On the same note, I'd worry that Haboomamatada is a bit coarse in his appearance. I've seen his videos and really appreciate how his athleticism comes though, but am not sure if he'd be ideal for this cross. Do you remember if he's a built level? He looks a bit downhill but I can't be sure. I wish I could find foals from each to see more of what they produce.
> 
> @Triple_E Did you talk with them about Catatomic at all? It's hard not to notice a son of High Brow cat, and he's the only other one that wasn't retired due to injury or illness. I don't care for Ruf Conquerer, and Finest China Rose's conformation puts him off my list. I'm looking for a well put together stallion with a good mind and work ethic, and am really leaning toward Capitan Barbossa at this point.


I didn't actually talk to them about Catatomic because of my mares breeding and the direction I am taking them. I really do like him but I also think that there are a ton of highbrow cats out there and with Copy Cat now standing at stud maintaining an outcross would be refreshing and beneficial as the this potential genetic bottle neck tightens down. I also think that as the genetic playing field keeps getting more and more uniform it is going to be an outcross that swoops in and rocks the boat here soon and turns the industry on its ear.


----------

